# Your opinion on backup camera



## kennephoto (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello all, I've been thinking about getting a second camera, I'm wondering what to get. So far I've been thinking about a 7D or a 1D3. I've used the 7d and liked it but full frame is just so nice and crop feels funny but sharing batteries with the 5d2 would be nice. I have a 13 year old canon 1d with the 1.3 sensor and it feels pretty good. I choose these cameras based on their used price of around 1000$ or would it be better to wait and get something newer?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 3, 2013)

If the 7D II is in fact on its way you can expect the prices for 7Ds to go down some. I guess it depends on what you want to spend; Every camera is the latest and greatest until something better comes along.

Jim


----------



## bholliman (Sep 3, 2013)

What kind of things to you like to shoot? What are your priorities for a backup body: image quality, AF speed, -compatibility with your current kit, need the reach of a crop body?


----------



## callmeasyoulike (Sep 3, 2013)

I use the 5D Mark II together with the 7D, sharing cards, batteries and having the nearly same controls makes it very useful. The 1D III for example has also an APS-H-sensor wich means having a (lighter) crop, different controls, more weight ...
I can recommend this team - one for action, one for beauty


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 3, 2013)

I assumed the prices on 7d's would go up after the 7d II was released just like the prices on 24-70 2.8 went up. I used to be able to find 24-70s on CL for 8-900$ before the II came out, now they're 12-1500$. Id like to have a second camera suited for faster moving things, birds, cars, kids, pets. The 5d2 is better for posed stuff. I love my 1D classic but 4 megapixels is kinda silly these days it honestly works great at car shows and truthfully focuses better than my 5d2 in lowlight. I love a 1d sizes and feel. The weight of a 1d doesn't bother me. I suppose I could keep waiting for a 7d2 to see if its anything since I'm not in need of a camera right now and the latest and greatest isnt my thing mainly because I can't afford it. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 8, 2013)

No comment on what camera you should take.

I recently bought 2nd 5D III. It's much easier and less missing shots. 24-70 one one body and 70-200 on another


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen used 7ds for around 700-750. if you can see something close, I'd suggest you jump all over it


----------



## dswtan (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's really a backup and not just an alternative, and you're depending on this for work or serious hobbying, +1 to Dylan777 and get the same as your main.

If it's just for toying around with, then while crop is fun for reach compared to your main FF, I soon found that with a venerable 7D backing up a 5D2 and then a 5D3, the noise/grain on the 7D was just too much for me and my 7D is just remaining untouched for months now.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 8, 2013)

Its all fun and games until someone peeps the iq.

my opiniom? 5diii or 1dx with 200-400 f4l, 24-7-f2.8, 70-200 2,8 v ii, a nice 500 with a couple of tc' III & II, Gibmal trihead, lots of extra batteries and memory card, some money and a couple of tickets. What are trying to film so we can nail down the reservations.


----------



## LSV (Sep 8, 2013)

I bought a 1D3 to back up my 7D, shooting mostly birds. I've come to like the 1D3 so much that my 7D is now my backup. So, my opinion would be to get a 1D3 at around $1000 on Craigslist. Its strengths are 10fps, fast and accurate AF (be sure the AF issue was fixed by Canon), rugged built and good high ISO capability.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the back-up camera in my Acura, it keeps me from running over things which I am prone to do.

I used a 5D II and a 7D together for a long time. I thought they complimented each other quite nicely. 5DII was the primary portrait and landscape camera, the 7D was sports, kids, etc.


----------



## Joe M (Sep 8, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> Hello all, I've been thinking about getting a second camera, I'm wondering what to get. So far I've been thinking about a 7D or a 1D3. I've used the 7d and liked it but full frame is just so nice and crop feels funny but sharing batteries with the 5d2 would be nice. I have a 13 year old canon 1d with the 1.3 sensor and it feels pretty good. I choose these cameras based on their used price of around 1000$ or would it be better to wait and get something newer?


Right now 7Ds used are going for reasonable prices and those listing them too high soon drop their price when they realize that many people out there are unwilling to pay close to retail for a used piece of equipment. That's the trend I've seen in my area at least. I would expect to see prices plummet and the used market flooded if and when the 7D2 comes out. Many will surely hold onto the capable 7D while there are always those who think the next version is better. Sometimes it is, sometimes not. That's a different discussion. 
In any case, you mention "Id like to have a second camera suited for faster moving things, birds, cars, kids, pets". There you have it. Get a used 7D. Waiting for something newer will only put you past your $1k budget.
Good luck in your decision.


----------



## thgmuffin (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been debating on if I should buy this 1D mark II for $280 as an upgrade to my T2i. It would let me get my sports shots and I'm pretty sure it's better then my 6D for sports purposes...


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 19, 2013)

I am willing to bet the price of a new 7DII will be high enough to not lower the selling price of used 7Ds. 

My 400mm f2.8 went up in value when the $11,000 v II came out. I paid $4200 used, I'll bet I could get $5500 to $6K now.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 19, 2013)

In my view, a backup camera needs to be as close to your main camera as possible, qualitywise. Or they should complement one another. A 5DII/1DIV is such a combo, a 5DII/7D a similar, still good, but cheaper alternative and a 5DIII/1DX a third in the higher end. If the quality differs too much, you'll never use the backup, unless your main is broken. I have the 5DIII/1DX combo and I use them simultanously, with different lenses.

So, for me, the alternaitve to getting a balanced combo like that, would rather be one of the higher quality compacts. Some really interesting alternatives are now available.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 19, 2013)

Eldar said:


> In my view, a backup camera needs to be as close to your main camera as possible, qualitywise. Or they should complement one another. A 5DII/1DIV is such a combo, a 5DII/7D a similar, still good, but cheaper alternative and a 5DIII/1DX a third in the higher end. If the quality differs too much, you'll never use the backup, unless your main is broken. I have the 5DIII/1DX combo and I use them simultanously, with different lenses.
> 
> So, for me, the alternaitve to getting a balanced combo like that, would rather be one of the higher quality compacts. Some really interesting alternatives are now available.



My thoughts - Your backup camera should be:
If weight/size is an issue: Small enough not to be a burden
If money is an issue: your older camera or otherwise cheap enough 
If your main camera (and/or lens selection) is flawed: complement your man one
Otherwise: identical to you main one for ease of use switching bodies with different menus/buttons setup using both simultaneously, and sharing peripherals.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> Hello all, I've been thinking about getting a second camera



Could you please clarify your question - do you need a *backup* camera as in "I'll never use it until my primary camera breaks" or do you want a *second* camera to shoot in parallel with different lenses or in different situations (like wildlife with a 1.6x crop)?


----------



## kentandersen (Sep 19, 2013)

I would consider what you miss from 5d before picking one.

If you are totaly satisfied with 5dmkII, buy one more.

If you want better AF, and 1.6 extender, and having the same CF and Battery... buy 7D

If you want w-lan, better AF, but FF... buy 6d... if you need that but 1.6 extender buy 70D.

I still use my old (rusty) 400D as backup. It has terrible AF, terrible noise, but still when the light is right gives me great results. But if I had the money I would change the 5dMkII to a 6d, and buy a 70D for tele range and sport.


----------



## carson (Sep 21, 2013)

Around $1000, you can think of getting a canon 70D, see here


----------

